# remembering MayMay



## camp_cookie (May 16, 2007)

It was one year ago today that my maternal grandmother "MayMay" died.  We called her MayMay because the little girl that lived next door to her couldn't say "Miss Mary".  It always came out "MayMay".  My oldest sister picked it up; so, that's what we all called her.

I'm sure everyone has favorites that their grandmother used to cook for them.  I always loved MayMay's cornbread.  This past weekend my mother went through some of my grandmother's stuff and found her old square cast iron pan that she always used to make it.  My mother gave me the pan.  So, today I decided to make cornbread in it to remember her.

I used the Big Green Egg.  The temps got a little hotter than I intended; so, the bottom burned some.  I just slid a spatula under it and slid around to separate the burned bottom from the rest of it.  It turned out very good, and it picked up some smoke flavor from the charcoal.  

Katie Beth (my little girl) and I shared some and talked about MayMay for a little while.


----------



## gofish (May 16, 2007)

Smokey

Nice rememberance.


----------



## t-bone tim (May 16, 2007)

I bet she's lookin on smiling, as gofish stated nice rememberance !!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 17, 2007)

That's so nice!


----------



## domn8_ion (May 17, 2007)

Very fitting tribute.


----------



## squeezy (May 17, 2007)

I know she is ....


----------



## teacup13 (May 17, 2007)

she is looking down smiling....


----------



## camp_cookie (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 17, 2007)

A lovely way to remember a lovely person in your life and to beginning a new memory with someone special to you.


----------

